# Even in a down year, UGA should not lose to Tech and Vandy



## Buford_Dawg (Nov 27, 2016)

We have a lot of work to do, that is obvious.  Congrats to Tech on a well played game yesterday.  Your team wanted it more at the end of the game than we did and Tech deserved to win the game.  Oh well, those games are always close regardless of how each team has done thru the season.  I am hoping next year there is vast improvement and we recruit about 1000 offensive and defensive lineman.  Lord, did we get pushed a lot this year in most games.  Never expected it that bad.  CMR didn't leave UGA much to work with in the trenches.  Go Dawgs and congrats again to the Bees.


----------



## JWarren (Nov 27, 2016)

Same stuff...different year.

There is institutional mediocrity in Athens.

This program is so far from being top level...not even funny...and it has been that way for a LONG time...don't see that changing.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Nov 27, 2016)

I agree with your title line.   Never, Never. Never.  I wrote this big long post here that I went back and deleted cause my anger with everything UGA football got my chilly running hot.  I talked about Kirby being a mistake, Eason having a hundred dollar arm with a ten cent mind, Chubb going pro when right now he is not even the best back on the team, this team not improving one bit from week one and lots of other things. But I finally decided not to address these problems.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 27, 2016)

Not much to add here. We got spanked by Tech and we looked silly 90% of this entire season. I'm not going to pass judgement on this staff just yet. I hope Kirby learned an awful lot these last 12 games. Something tells me we'll be just fine with Kirby. But I do know this the O line will not be fixed next year. We will be relying on some youngsters to anchor the O line next year but it can be improved. I'm also very interested to see some of these guys under the 2nd year of the S&C program. Fromm will bring some competition to Eason a well. All in all I think Eason did ok considering his O line sucked and his receivers couldn't catch a cold most of the season. Still quite a few holes to fill.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 27, 2016)

Thing is, the talent was there for Kirby. I great coaching staff can coach up less talented players. Look at Vanderbilt's staff and what they have done. What does this say for Kirby? I haven't given up on Kirby just yet, but what I witnessed this year with Georgia Football, my confidence in him and this coaching staff isn't very high. I do wish we had a different offensive coordinator. I don't have any confidence at all in Chaney. I've seen some ridiculous calls made this year. Yesterday was the same thing during Eason's INT that led to Tech's winning score. Why in the world would you throw the ball at that time? Absolutely ridiculous decision to throw it at that time. We needed to run the ball and keep the clock moving.


----------



## riprap (Nov 27, 2016)

I was expecting a slow start but a sign of good things to come at the end of the season. What we got is up one game and down the next with just as many question marks as this time last year. We squeezed out the close games last year with a decent kicker. Pretty much the only way we got 10 wins.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 27, 2016)

riprap said:


> I was expecting a slow start but a sign of good things to come at the end of the season. What we got is up one game and down the next with just as many question marks as this time last year. We squeezed out the close games last year with a decent kicker. Pretty much the only way we got 10 wins.



I didn't see much improvement as the season went along either. We looked the same all year to me. Weak and clueless.


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 27, 2016)

Hope they don't loss to them next year.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 27, 2016)

kmckinnie said:


> Hope they don't loss to them next year.



Well played


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 27, 2016)

Only pass I can give Kirby right now is, that a lot of the current players were not on the same page with him and did not intend to get on it. Call it CMR's lack of discipline, learning curve for Kirby or just not a fit with what he wants to accomplish. I think we were completely out coached by Tech. We knew exactly what they were going to do coming in and were not prepared for it. I will give him the benefit of doubt this year. But if I see the Dawgs show up for a game not ready to play next year I will be done with him. I have said all along that I will not pass judgment on him based on one year. I honestly think he will turn things around next year and I will not judge that by wins and losses, but how they approach and play games. Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Nov 27, 2016)

It seems like a lot of teams go what we are going through except bama and maybe ohio state. Ohio state can find a way to win. We find a way to lose. That is in a players mentality. Look at auburn. They win a NC, drop off the map, get a new coach, contend for a NC and now all over the place with the same coach. It takes a very deep roster like bama to stay on top year after year. Nobody can seem to gather in the talent like they can and expect 4 and 5 stars sit on the bench. Anybody's offensive and defensive schemes will work when you are playing with the best. I don't expect a coach to come in and produce like bama year after year. A realistic expectation is to have a good two year run with a good QB or elite defense and then rebuild. (like Clemson is now) That's the way college football should be.  I'm with KyDawg on having high expectations to at least feel really good about 2018, if not making a run at the college playoffs in 2017. Players are only here for 4 years, maybe 5 if redshirt or injury. Tired of hearing about young players. If we get freshmen in that can catch, throw, block and tackle better than the upperclassmen, they need to be on the field. That means we should see improvement next year.


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Nov 27, 2016)

It really is sad how much better this season could have been with 3 plays. The TN Hail Mary, the idea to run Mack on 4th and short with Chubb as the lead blocker against Vandy, and the late interception by GT. 

All 3 of those games should have been won and we should be having a completely different conversation about Smart and this team. 

Feels like another "One Play Away Ray" (Goff) team IMO.


----------



## alphachief (Nov 27, 2016)

I would never say...I told you so...


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 27, 2016)

It would be nice to see what Kirby does with the players he recruits. But how long is that, two years, three years. I cant hang around forever.


----------



## riprap (Nov 27, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> It would be nice to see what Kirby does with the players he recruits. But how long is that, two years, three years. I cant hang around forever.



Next year we should be able to win the East. It's terrible. We should have won it this year.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 27, 2016)

Rip you are younger than me. And peeps don't blow their horns at you and give you hand signals in Atlanta either.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 27, 2016)

they gone hire that mark fella back....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 27, 2016)

ya'll will own this nation in 2-4 years, patience dwag bro's !!!



Ya got out coached and GT wanted it more ???


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 27, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> ya'll will own this nation in 2-4 years, patience dwag bro's !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Ya got out coached and GT wanted it more ???



the mutz will not win another title. ever.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 28, 2016)

Suck it you sorry Dawgs... You sound like a bunch of whiny Vols!! 

You guys complain when Richt was here.. You complain when Bobo was here.. You complain and complain and whine and whine.. Give Kirby some time.. Geez.... 

Some of you should just go hunting like Elfiii and I!!


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 28, 2016)

What makes yall think The Dawgs should have obliterated Teck?They both had the same record going into the game.Where is all this talent Ga has yall speak of?And Vandy beat Tenn,Ga and Ole Miss and lost to Fla by 7,Kentucky by 7 and Auburn by 7


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 28, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Suck it you sorry Dawgs... You sound like a bunch of whiny Vols!!
> 
> You guys complain when Richt was here.. You complain when Bobo was here.. You complain and complain and whine and whine.. Give Kirby some time.. Geez....
> 
> Some of you should just go hunting like Elfiii and I!!



gonna be a lot of dead does this week.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 28, 2016)

fish hawk said:


> What makes yall think The Dawgs should have obliterated Teck?They both had the same record going into the game.Where is all this talent Ga has yall speak of?And Vandy beat Tenn,Ga and Ole Miss and lost to Fla by 7,Kentucky by 7 and Auburn by 7



Hmm interesting points you bring up.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 28, 2016)

It could be WAY worse.. We could have Gus who is 0-6 against his 2 biggest rivals the last 3 years..


----------



## elfiii (Nov 28, 2016)

Same ole Dawgs with a new coaching staff - Dr. Jekyll/Mr. Hyde. I said before the season started 8-4 but probably 7-5. Turned out I was right.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 28, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Turned out I was right.



Too bad your pickems didn't reflect that!!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 28, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Too bad your pickems didn't reflect that!!



I would have been dead on if I hadn't picked the Dawgs to win this week. As it is I picked the Barn over us so technically I was still right.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 28, 2016)

elfiii said:


> I would have been dead on if I hadn't picked the Dawgs to win this week. As it is I picked the Barn over us so technically I was still right.





Ifs and butz were candy and nutzzz . . .


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 28, 2016)

ouchie


----------



## FootLongDawg (Nov 28, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Suck it you sorry Dawgs... You sound like a bunch of whiny Vols!!
> 
> You guys complain when Richt was here.. You complain when Bobo was here.. You complain and complain and whine and whine.. Give Kirby some time.. Geez....
> 
> Some of you should just go hunting like Elfiii and I!!



BACKOFF!!!!  Any Dawg fan that is not absolutely furious 
right now... ain't no Dawg fan.  The title of this thread is UGA should never lose to Vandy or Tech.  If they do EVERYTHING should be questioned, especially the ability of the head coach, weather he has been there one year or ten.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 28, 2016)

CMR had a losing season in 2010 and made it 5 more years. Then there was the "pooch kick" year before last. Errybody remember that one?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 28, 2016)

FootLongDawg said:


> BACKOFF!!!!  Any Dawg fan that is not absolutely furious
> right now... ain't no Dawg fan.  The title of this thread is UGA should never lose to Vandy or Tech.  If they do EVERYTHING should be questioned, especially the ability of the head coach, weather he has been there one year or ten.



So your resume includes HC of a college program I take it.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 28, 2016)

elfiii said:


> CMR had a losing season in 2010 and made it 5 more years. Then there was the "pooch kick" year before last. Errybody remember that one?



Richt would have had y'all in Atlanta this week this year that's a fact jacks!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 28, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Richt would have had y'all in Atlanta this week this year that's a fact jacks!



That might be true. He had got us to Atlanta before. And he was the reason we did not go to Atlanta a few more times. Sometimes you have to go backward a few steps, before you can go forward.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 28, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> That might be true. He had got us to Atlanta before. And he was the reason we did not go to Atlanta a few more times. Sometimes you have to go backward a few steps, before you can go forward.



Yes sah!


----------



## FootLongDawg (Nov 28, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So your resume includes HC of a college program I take it.



Not talking to anybody but Dawgs fans here.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 28, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Richt would have had y'all in Atlanta this week this year that's a fact jacks!



I'm not so sure about that.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 28, 2016)

FootLongDawg said:


> Not talking to anybody but Dawgs fans here.





Typical.

Here you go, maybe this will help.


----------



## caughtinarut (Nov 28, 2016)

Like someone said TECH wanted it more. When 2 *  players beat 5* star players...something is not going right.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 28, 2016)

Richt is gone and we got Kirby. I did go hunting.  I am as good a UGA alum/fan as anyone. I am disappointed, not mad. I think Kirby will do fine.  He isn't another goofy Goff, but he needs to get this team shaped up!


----------



## nickel back (Nov 29, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> That might be true. He had got us to Atlanta before. And he was the reason we did not go to Atlanta a few more times. Sometimes you have to go backward a few steps, before you can go forward.



good point,so why did CKS pick Chaney?

As long as Chaney is a DAWG we will see a lot of these types of threads started


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 29, 2016)

nickel back said:


> good point,so why did CKS pick Chaney?
> 
> As long as Chaney is a DAWG we will see a lot of these types of threads started



I was told that Chaney and Pittman were a package deal.  Pittman was supposed to be the real prize.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Nov 29, 2016)

*So.....*



elfiii said:


> Same ole Dawgs with a new coaching staff - Dr. Jekyll/Mr. Hyde. I said before the season started 8-4 but probably 7-5. Turned out I was right.



What is your prediction for 2017 ?

It may be that the adage that says:  "You Can Never Go Home" is in play.....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 29, 2016)

FootLongDawg said:


> BACKOFF!!!!  Any Dawg fan that is not absolutely furious
> right now... ain't no Dawg fan.  The title of this thread is UGA should never lose to Vandy or Tech.  If they do EVERYTHING should be questioned, especially the ability of the head coach, weather he has been there one year or ten.



Hmmm... I guess I'm no Dawg fan.. At least not a whiny one..

Richt went 8-5 his first season and Kirby is sitting at 7-4.. Take away the fluke hail mary against UT and we are sitting at 8-5.. Were you screaming like a school girl in 2001 or pitching a fit like a spoiled brat? Cause it sure seems like that's what you are doing right now. Did you think Kirby was going to swoop in here and take us to the dome in the 1st year with Grayson Lambert leading the charge? Our offensive line is the worse I've seen in YEARS! Richt would not have done ANY better this year and it's his team that's on the field. Heck, if Richt was here Grayson Lambert would still be starting!!!!

Would I like to have won a few more games? Sure, but I'm not ready to throw Kirby under the bus until he actually gets his recruits in and fails. Period.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 29, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Richt would have had y'all in Atlanta this week this year that's a fact jacks!



And you are the one that said the Vols would be in the Dome.. How did that turn out? Oh wait, your predictions are about as solid as mud.. Care for me to re-quote you about a dozen different times and your predictions over the last couple of years?


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 29, 2016)

elfiii said:


> CMR had a losing season in 2010 and made it 5 more years. Then there was the "pooch kick" year before last. Errybody remember that one?



Or the debacle in the 2012 SEC Championship game or failing to win a SEC Championship his last 10 seasons or choosing to start Faton Bauta against the Gators or hiring Brian Schottenheimer or who could forget the blackout game against Bama or his record vs ranked opponents and on and on.


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 29, 2016)

Whats worse losing to Vandy or going into overtime with Ga. Southern?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 29, 2016)

fish hawk said:


> Whats worse losing to Vandy or going into overtime with Ga. Southern?



And How many times did Richt lose to Vandy?


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 29, 2016)

Season ended up about the way most of us thought. Chaney looked like a complete tool most of the season. But even with that said there are three major issues we all know with the offense. The O line sucked, receivers couldn't get behind the coverage and when they did 90% of the time they dropped the ball, and we went with a true freshman QB (right choice by the way). So how in the world do we say Chaney sucks after that? Not sure...... If I don't see one ounce of growth in Kirby's team in year two I'll get worried but right now I don't have one ounce of concern. But remember Dawg fans the O line and receiver issue will not be solved next year. It will take Kirby at least three years to build a solid O line. Period.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 29, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> Season ended up about the way most of us thought. Chaney looked like a complete tool most of the season. But even with that said there are three major issues we all know with the offense. The O line sucked, receivers couldn't get behind the coverage and when they did 90% of the time they dropped the ball, and we went with a true freshman QB (right choice by the way). So how in the world do we say Chaney sucks after that? Not sure...... If I don't see one ounce of growth in Kirby's team in year two I'll get worried but right now I don't have one ounce of concern. But remember Dawg fans the O line and receiver issue will not be solved next year. It will take Kirby at least three years to build a solid O line. Period.



but.. but... but....

We wanted it this year!! :


----------



## FootLongDawg (Nov 29, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Hmmm... I guess I'm no Dawg fan.. At least not a whiny one..
> 
> Richt went 8-5 his first season and Kirby is sitting at 7-4.. Take away the fluke hail mary against UT and we are sitting at 8-5.. Were you screaming like a school girl in 2001 or pitching a fit like a spoiled brat? Cause it sure seems like that's what you are doing right now. Did you think Kirby was going to swoop in here and take us to the dome in the 1st year with Grayson Lambert leading the charge? Our offensive line is the worse I've seen in YEARS! Richt would not have done ANY better this year and it's his team that's on the field. Heck, if Richt was here Grayson Lambert would still be starting!!!!
> 
> Would I like to have won a few more games? Sure, but I'm not ready to throw Kirby under the bus until he actually gets his recruits in and fails. Period.




READ THE FREAKING THREAD TITLE.  UGA should never lose to Vandy or Tech.  This is what I am unashamedly "whinning" about.  Dont care what Mark Richt or Nick Saban or any other coach did their first year.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 29, 2016)

FootLongDawg said:


> READ THE FREAKING THREAD TITLE.  UGA should never lose to Vandy or Tech.  This is what I am unashamedly "whinning" about.  Dont care what Mark Richt or Nick Saban or any other coach did their first year.



Should never lose? Have you just flat out lost your mind? NEVER is a really big word.. Tech is a rival game! Clean Ol Fashion Hate ring a bell? Never lose to Tech? You do know that Tech has won their division just 2 years ago? You act like Tech is a bottom feeder.. Heck, they beat FSU last year too!!! Heck, since 2008 they've won their division a few times. Saying we should NEVER lose to Tech is saying Alabama should never lose to Auburn.. 

And Vandy is just a better team then we are. Period.


> And Vandy beat Tenn,Ga and Ole Miss and lost to Fla by 7,Kentucky by 7 and Auburn by 7



If it was in your dream world there would never be an upset. The ranked team would win every game. Glad I'm not in that world and actually like watching football.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 29, 2016)

Atlanta Dawg said:


> What is your prediction for 2017 ?
> 
> It may be that the adage that says:  "You Can Never Go Home" is in play.....



Worst case = 7-5
Best case = 9-3

App St - W
ND - L
Samford - W
Miss. St. - Toss up
Volsux - Toss up
Vandy - W
MO - W
GATA - L
USCe - W
The Barn - Toss up
KY - W
GT - W


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 29, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Worst case = 7-5
> Best case = 9-3
> 
> App St - W
> ...



Not so sure about AppState.. The Vols say they are a POWERHOUSE!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 29, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Worst case = 7-5
> Best case = 9-3
> 
> App St - W
> ...



see sig line.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 29, 2016)

fyi- samford has a returning qb who is much better than eason. By a long shot.


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 29, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> So how in the world do we say Chaney sucks after that?



All you gotta do is look at his history as an OC and see that he sucks. Didn't need this year to prove it.


----------



## nickel back (Nov 29, 2016)

hardwoods said:


> all you gotta do is look at his history as an oc and see that he sucks. Didn't need this year to prove it.



this^^^^^^

and Chaney was supposed to be awesome with less talent and able to coach them up for what was said when he was hired on as the OC


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 29, 2016)

nickel back said:


> this^^^^^^



go dogs.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 29, 2016)

Here's where I'm at with all of this. For years it was fire Bobo he sucked! Blah blah blah! Now he's gone and he was gods gift to our play calling! I was a bobo supporter and got hammered for it. I would bring up his 40 points a game to be pointed out all that was against lesser teams. Now everyone is referring to his record as our o cord with Chaney here. Fire Richt!!! Errybody got what they want now they don't want it! Kirby has some things he needs to work on his staff and his team. Lets see what he does this off season and next season before we lose our heads


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 29, 2016)

GT owns this state . .


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 29, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> GT owns this state . .



^^^. this.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 29, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> Here's where I'm at with all of this. For years it was fire Bobo he sucked! Blah blah blah! Now he's gone and he was gods gift to our play calling! I was a bobo supporter and got hammered for it. I would bring up his 40 points a game to be pointed out all that was against lesser teams. Now everyone is referring to his record as our o cord with Chaney here. Fire Richt!!! Errybody got what they want now they don't want it! Kirby has some things he needs to work on his staff and his team. Lets see what he does this off season and next season before we lose our heads



^^This^^!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 29, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> GT owns this state . .



For 361 more days..


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 29, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> Here's where I'm at with all of this. For years it was fire Bobo he sucked! Blah blah blah! Now he's gone and he was gods gift to our play calling! I was a bobo supporter and got hammered for it. I would bring up his 40 points a game to be pointed out all that was against lesser teams. Now everyone is referring to his record as our o cord with Chaney here. Fire Richt!!! Errybody got what they want now they don't want it! Kirby has some things he needs to work on his staff and his team. Lets see what he does this off season and next season before we lose our heads



I may get blasted for weighing in on this due to not being a Dawg fan, but you are correct. Bobo was not the problem. When you put up 40 and still lose, your DC is the problem. If I remember correctly, the Dawgs always put up high scores but gave up higher and somehow that was Bobo's fault. Eason is a good QB but he would have been better off if CMR was there coaching him.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 29, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> For 361 more days..





I'll take it bro !!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 29, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'll take it bro !!!



You earned it buddy!

Tech still sucks!


----------



## FootLongDawg (Nov 29, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> GT owns this state . .




Yes they do Quack!! But you will get no push back from a lot these mediocre lovin Dawgs.  Its not cool to get irate about losing.  Kirby says changing the football program is like turning a battleship.  Maybe the hardest turn will be to change the" but we run a clean program, and the Mark Richt "championships rings are not important"  fan attitude.  Let me see if I can get into that attitude..."Well, we may have not have won a lot this year but at least we are molding these young men to go on to be productive members of society"  No...didn't work.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 29, 2016)

FootLongDawg said:


> Yes they do Quack!! But you will get no push back from a lot these mediocre lovin Dawgs.  Its not cool to get irate about losing.  Kirby says changing the football program is like turning a battleship.  Maybe the hardest turn will be to change the" but we run a clean program, and the Mark Richt "championships rings are not important"  fan attitude.  Let me see if I can get into that attitude..."Well, we may have not have won a lot this year but at least we are molding these young men to go on to be productive members of society"  No...didn't work.




I think you are getting plenty of push back!

It's not cool to get irate about losing in the 1st season of an ENTIRE organization change and starting a true freshman QB.... It's stupid! 

I get it.. We should NEVER lose to Vandy.... In that thinking, no one in the East should either.. Oh wait, Florida lost to them in 2013.. Tennessee lost this year.. 

Hmmmm.... Yep, still not seeing your argument.. It's why we play the game! It has nothing to do with your ramblings about Richt and a clean program..


----------



## Jake Allen (Nov 29, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> GT owns this state . .



2 of the last 3 years is not bad a'toll. 

In 361 days, the mediocre team in red and black has a chance, to have a chance, to win 3 out of 5.


----------



## Buzz (Nov 29, 2016)

I should point out that you are 61-40-5 all time against GT, so the thought you should never lose to GT is pretty silly.   

You've had great success against Tech since I was in high school and about the same time Spurrier went to Florida.  In that same time period you're 7-21 against Florida and Tech is 8-20 against UGA.  

So I sure in your mind, "even in a down year Florida should never lose to UGA" right?


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Nov 29, 2016)

How come no one ever talks about UGA's swim team ?? !!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 29, 2016)

Buzz said:


> I should point out that you are 61-40-5 all time against GT, so the thought you should never lose to GT is pretty silly.
> 
> You've had great success against Tech since I was in high school and about the same time Spurrier went to Florida.  In that same time period you're 7-21 against Florida and Tech is 8-20 against UGA.
> 
> So I sure in your mind, "even in a down year Florida should never lose to UGA" right?



That was a HECK of a buck you killed!


----------



## Buzz (Nov 29, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> That was a HECK of a buck you killed!



Thanks man, I was stoked beyond belief!   

Deer of my lifetime for sure.    I was so stoked I couldn't even think about the game at the time.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 29, 2016)

Buzz said:


> Thanks man, I was stoked beyond belief!
> 
> Deer of my lifetime for sure.    I was so stoked I couldn't even think about the game at the time.



For the folks that haven't seen it!! Deer of a Lifetime for anyone!


----------



## Gold Ranger (Nov 29, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> I get it.. We should NEVER lose to Vandy.... In that thinking, no one in the East should either.. Oh wait, Florida lost to them in 2013.. Tennessee lost this year..



 You mean the 4-8 Florida team that Ga Southern beat without completing a pass? The 10rc that you have beat us over the head with how bad they sux?  Is this the new standard of UGA football in the eyes of Slayer?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 29, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> You mean the 4-8 Florida team that Ga Southern beat without completing a pass? The 10rc that you have beat us over the head with how bad they sux?  Is this the new standard of UGA football in the eyes of Slayer?



So, tell me how FSU did against Tech last year!!


----------



## Gold Ranger (Nov 29, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> So, tell me how FSU did against Tech last year!!



Better than UGA did 2 of the last 3, but as long as you're as good as the worst UF team in 3 decades it's all good.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 29, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Better than UGA did 2 of the last 3, but as long as you're as good as the worst UF team in 3 decades it's all good.



Oh... Where's all that laughing now.. 

The mighty Seminoles fell to the low bottom feeders of Tech just last year. We beat them last year so your math is irrelevant. You just proved my point, thanks. 

Which means, no one should EVER lose to Tech... No one! Not the Dawgs, not FSU, not anyone with a pulse.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 29, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> You mean the 4-8 Florida team that Ga Southern beat without completing a pass?



Oh and wasn't that Tech team that beat the Noles last year a 3-9 team??? And the mighty Noles were 10-3... Yeah, I see your comparison now...


----------



## Gold Ranger (Nov 29, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Oh... Where's all that laughing now..
> 
> The mighty Seminoles fell to the low bottom feeders of Tech just last year. We beat them last year so your math is irrelevant. You just proved my point, thanks.
> 
> Which means, no one should EVER lose to Tech... No one! Not the Dawgs, not FSU, not anyone with a pulse.



Yep, we lost when they actually were bottom feeders.  The only team to never get upset is the team that's never picked to win.

I still think it's funny that you pointed to 2013 Gata as your example, though.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 29, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Yep, we lost when they actually were bottom feeders.  The only team to never get upset is the team that's never picked to win.
> 
> I still think it's funny that you pointed to 2013 Gata as your example, though.



I'm pointing to a last year Tech team that was 3-9 and beat the Noles.. 

It's football and to say "WE SHOULD NEVER" lose to Tech is silly at best!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 29, 2016)

kiffin needs to go to Oregon so that fsu  doesnt have to worry about playing them again in the cfp when deshaun leaves Clemsux.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 29, 2016)

fairhope said:


> I may get blasted for weighing in on this due to not being a Dawg fan, but you are correct. Bobo was not the problem. When you put up 40 and still lose, your DC is the problem. If I remember correctly, the Dawgs always put up high scores but gave up higher and somehow that was Bobo's fault. Eason is a good QB but he would have been better off if CMR was there coaching him.



Yep, Richt held on way to long to WM and Grantham was not the Saban clone most of us thought. I was guilty myself. Pruitt is a good cord but he had plenty of depth issues and holes to fill in the D when he got there and was working hard to correct them. I have no clue if Eason would have been better with Richt coaching him. I think Richt is where he supposed to be and Kirby is too. I'm excited about the Kirby being home and the new direction and I think we'll be just fine. But, Dawg fans have to take the homer goggles off. It will take 3 years of recruiting to make UGA a serious contender. Anytime you have new coaches and schemes, and completely different culture things are going to go south before they go north. S&C has been a major problem at UGA but I honestly think Kirby addressed that with two great hires but it takes time! At least two years before you see the difference. Patience dawg fans, Patience.......


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 29, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> kiffin needs to go to Oregon so that fsu  doesnt have to worry about playing them again in the cfp when deshaun leaves Clemsux.



That cut deep 6.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 29, 2016)

Daily Slayersux


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 29, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Daily Slayersux



That cut deep S&S...


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 29, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> That cut deep S&S...



I'm sorry Slayer. I didn't really mean that.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Nov 29, 2016)

http://ftw.usatoday.com/2016/11/nick-saban-reminds-reporters-that-its-never-ok-to-lose-a-game-ever

Well, how about that.  I did find someone to agree with me about losing to a lesser team


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 29, 2016)

FootLongDawg said:


> http://ftw.usatoday.com/2016/11/nick-saban-reminds-reporters-that-its-never-ok-to-lose-a-game-ever
> 
> Well, how about that.  I did find someone to agree with me about losing to a lesser team



But just earlier in this thread you said you didn't care what Saban or Mark Richt did..


----------



## FootLongDawg (Nov 29, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> BuI said  just earlier in this thread you said you didn't care what Saban or Mark Richt did..



..." in their first year" is what i said to be accurate.  Nick and I don't want to be challenged anymore on this subject


----------



## Gold Ranger (Nov 29, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Oh and wasn't that Tech team that beat the Noles last year a 3-9 team??? And the mighty Noles were 10-3... Yeah, I see your comparison now...



I believe I said that we lost to Tech when they were actually bottom feeders.  I'll still take our last season over pretty much 95% of UGA's seasons.

I'm not satisfied with being on par with 2013 Gata or 2016 10rc.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Nov 29, 2016)

FootLongDawg said:


> ..." in their first year" is what i said to be accurate.  Nick and I don't want to be challenged anymore on this subject



Difference is....while Saban did lose to whichever nobody LA school he lost to his first year, we still knew he was Nick Saban.  Kirby doesn't have that kind of cache, yet.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 29, 2016)

fairhope said:


> I may get blasted for weighing in on this due to not being a Dawg fan, but you are correct. Bobo was not the problem. When you put up 40 and still lose, your DC is the problem. If I remember correctly, the Dawgs always put up high scores but gave up higher and somehow that was Bobo's fault. Eason is a good QB but he would have been better off if CMR was there coaching him.



True dat but maybe not on Eason. He has no O line to speak of. You can't start a freshman QB in the SEC with a weak O line and expect very much out of him. You also have to take in consideration all the dropped passes. I don't care how hard he throws it. If the QB hits you dead center in the chest with the foobaw that's supposed to be a completion. Apparently everywhere except at UGA.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 29, 2016)

Go Noles


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 29, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> Season ended up about the way most of us thought. Chaney looked like a complete tool most of the season. But even with that said there are three major issues we all know with the offense. The O line sucked, receivers couldn't get behind the coverage and when they did 90% of the time they dropped the ball, and we went with a true freshman QB (right choice by the way). So how in the world do we say Chaney sucks after that? Not sure...... If I don't see one ounce of growth in Kirby's team in year two I'll get worried but right now I don't have one ounce of concern. But remember Dawg fans the O line and receiver issue will not be solved next year. It will take Kirby at least three years to build a solid O line. Period.


You can thank CMR for the O line woes,in 2015 he promoted Rob Sale as our O Line coach and Sale doesn't  have a clue on how to recruit


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 29, 2016)

I know it will take two more years to get this team looking like a Kirby team. Am I up set with this year, yes I am. I think we should have played better in several games and I though we were not prepared in some. I am tired of waiting and am tired of sloppy tackling and dropped passes and predictable play calling. I don't like having to wait 3 years. Years is something that I am running out of. So I will to continue to criticize the team when I see sloppy play and lack of effort. Call me a whiner if you like.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 29, 2016)

FootLongDawg said:


> ..." in their first year" is what i said to be accurate.  Nick and I don't want to be challenged anymore on this subject





Cause we don't want to go down the road of Nicks 1st season..

And a certain Nole should shut up about GA Tech after last year!!! Notice, there is only 1 Nole trying to stirring the pot..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 29, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> I believe I said that we lost to Tech when they were actually bottom feeders.  I'll still take our last season over pretty much 95% of UGA's seasons.
> 
> I'm not satisfied with being on par with 2013 Gata or 2016 10rc.



Doesn't matter what you think.. Your mighty Noles lost to Tech last year. Your argument is void and you are deemed a loser.. sorry... You chimed in and I pointed out that FSU lost to a 3-9 Tech team.. Justify it all you want.. Facts are facts! You tried to stir the pot and I just booted you and it wasn't wide right!! It was straight down the middle.. 

Let's not get in the whole logic of Kentucky, Louisville and who would of.. Should of..

Next!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 29, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Doesn't matter what you think.. Your mighty Noles lost to Tech last year. Your argument is void and you are deemed a loser.. sorry... You chimed in and I pointed out that FSU lost to a 3-9 Tech team.. Justify it all you want.. Facts are facts! You tried to stir the pot and I just booted you and it wasn't wide right!! It was straight down the middle..
> 
> Let's not get in the whole logic of Kentucky, Louisville and who would of.. Should of..
> 
> Next!




It's got to be bad when you ride the Tek coattail. Especially in a game that was played last year.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 29, 2016)




----------



## fish hawk (Nov 29, 2016)

Bama has unquestionably  the best D in the country,most of those players were recruited by Kirby.Kirby is a great recruiter and will have Ga's D humming.To be a great team you have to have a great defense,people seem to overlook this...........Some folks just can't see the forest for the trees,it all starts with recruiting.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 29, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> It's got to be bad when you ride the Tek coattail. Especially in a game that was played last year.



Spoken like an FSU fan that wants to forget that loss...

It was Techs ONLY ACC win.. 

So relevant in the "We shouldn't EVER lose to Tech" argument... Especially when an FSU fan chimes in! BTW, we beat Tech last year... That sorry 3-9 Tech team...

And they are actually our rival!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 29, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> View attachment 892057



Kinda like an FSU fan talking about UNC to a Dawg fan this year...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 29, 2016)

For a Nole to say anything about the Dawgs losing to Tech is laughable at best!!! You idgits lost when they were the worst team in the ACC.. Make fun of the Gators losing to Southern but you Noles did the same thing!


----------



## fullstrut (Nov 29, 2016)

To heck with ga and tech. What a deer Congrats Buzz. Ok sorry to steal a thread. Go Dawgs. It's just football fellows . I'm a long hard dawgs fan always lived in Ga . Yeah I support my team but by Monday it's work as usual and I'm looking forward to the next game or Season. But hunting bone rules. Congrats again Buzz. Continge on gents.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 29, 2016)

Nice avatar Slayer


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 29, 2016)

fish hawk said:


> You can thank CMR for the O line woes,in 2015 he promoted Rob Sale as our O Line coach and Sale doesn't  have a clue on how to recruit



Agree


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 30, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> I'm an ACC dumb rump!



Here, fixed this for you!  How an idjit fan from a school that was ranked #9 when they got whipped by an unrated GT team with a losing record by 6 points can talk about UGA, an unranked and struggling team, loosing to GT, an improved team over last year, by 1 point is just too idiotic to think it could happen in the real world.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Nov 30, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Kinda like an FSU fan talking about UNC to a Dawg fan this year...



Or a Dawg fan talking to an FSU fan about Ole Miss this year, or the Gata pretty much any year.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Nov 30, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> Here, fixed this for you!  How an idjit fan from a school that was ranked #9 when they got whipped by an unrated GT team with a losing record by 6 points can talk about UGA, an unranked and struggling team, loosing to GT, an improved team over last year, by 1 point is just too idiotic to think it could happen in the real world.



So, what your saying is the FSU is better than UGA, right?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 30, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Or a Dawg fan talking to an FSU fan about Ole Miss this year, or the Gata pretty much any year.



You tried trolling in a thread about never losing to Tech, started laughing and I shut you up with FSU's loss to a 3-9 Tech team last year.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Nov 30, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> You tried trolling in a thread about never losing to Tech, started laughing and I shut you up with FSU's loss to a 3-9 Tech team last year.



I wasn't laughing about losing to Tech.  I was laughing at you for saying it was OK to lose to Vandy because the 2013 Gata and the 2016 Vols lost to Vandy, like those were good teams.

But, if that's the bar you want to set, that's on you.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 30, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> Here, fixed this for you!  How an idjit fan from a school that was ranked #9 when they got whipped by an unrated GT team with a losing record by 6 points can talk about UGA, an unranked and struggling team, loosing to GT, an improved team over last year, by 1 point is just too idiotic to think it could happen in the real world.




Once again we have a dog fan riding the coattail of last year's Tek team. 



Fire Bobo, Fire Cmr, fire fire fire......now here you are looking like UT after fat phil.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 30, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> I wasn't laughing about losing to Tech.  I was laughing at you for saying it was OK to lose to Vandy because the 2013 Gata and the 2016 Vols lost to Vandy, like those were good teams.
> 
> But, if that's the bar you want to set, that's on you.



When did I say it was OK to lose to Vandy?


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 30, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Once again we have a dog fan riding the coattail of last year's Tek team.
> 
> 
> 
> Fire Bobo, Fire Cmr, fire fire fire......now here you are looking like UT after fat phil.



They will get it eventually..derrick dooley hired chaney as his oc too and we all know how dumb he is sooo whats that say about smart? They'll figure it out in a few years meanwhile lets let em flip flop its entertaining. UT is still in the tailspin us fans just gotta enjoy the ride now maybe we will stop one day! Uga has lost engine one and has began to sputter!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 30, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> They will get it eventually..derrick dooley hired chaney as his oc too and we all know how dumb he is sooo whats that say about smart? They'll figure it out in a few years meanwhile lets let em flip flop its entertaining. UT is still in the tailspin us fans just gotta enjoy the ride now maybe we will stop one day! Uga has lost engine one and has began to sputter!



Hmmmm... Hasn't Kirby already done better than Butch did his 1st year? Remind me again, what bowl did Butch go to in 2013?


----------



## Gold Ranger (Nov 30, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> When did I say it was OK to lose to Vandy?





Browning Slayer said:


> It's not cool to get irate about losing in the 1st season of an ENTIRE organization change and starting a true freshman QB.... It's stupid!
> 
> I get it.. We should NEVER lose to Vandy.... In that thinking, no one in the East should either.. Oh wait, Florida lost to them in 2013.. Tennessee lost this year..



Sounds like it to me.

Is this where I "trolled" about UGA losing to Tech?



Gold Ranger said:


> You mean the 4-8 Florida team that Ga Southern beat without completing a pass? The 10rc that you have beat us over the head with how bad they sux?  Is this the new standard of UGA football in the eyes of Slayer?



Oh, that's right.  I actually did the opposite.



Gold Ranger said:


> Yep, we lost when they actually were bottom feeders.  The only team to never get upset is the team that's never picked to win.
> 
> I still think it's funny that you pointed to 2013 Gata as your example, though.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 30, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Sounds like it to me.



Oh, so you are making assumptions and not talking facts. Or trying to put words in my mouth I never said..

Again, another failed attempt at trolling this thread..


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 30, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Hmmmm... Hasn't Kirby already done better than Butch did his 1st year? Remind me again, what bowl did Butch go to in 2013?



Huge diff but you wont see it and I don't expect you to being a uga fan. Kirby inherited more talent than Jones did from dooley. No argument there unless you want to put on your glasses and make one. Jones didn't have chubb the joystick and Michel and a high talent qb. Dooley had us farther in the gutter than richt ever would have allowed yall guys to be. A better comparison would be kiffen as he took over fulmers team and recruits kinda like what smart has done at uga. Same record if you make that comparison.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 30, 2016)

Another thing 10rc took the chance on Kiffen , Dooley and Jones yet all of them had Hc experience. None have worked like they thought such is life. Best one they had out of them was Kiffen but little did they know at the time he was like your gf in hs very unpredictable and had no loyalty. I think hes grown up a lot.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 30, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Huge diff but you wont see it and I don't expect you to being a uga fan. Kirby inherited more talent than Jones did from dooley. No argument there unless you want to put on your glasses and make one. Jones didn't have chubb the joystick and Michel and a high talent qb. Dooley had us farther in the gutter than richt ever would have allowed yall guys to be. A better comparison would be kiffen as he took over fulmers team and recruits kinda like what smart has done at uga. Same record if you make that comparison.




Since you didn't answer the question I asked originally, how about answering this one. How has UGA lost an engine and began to sputter?


----------



## Gold Ranger (Nov 30, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Oh, so you are making assumptions and not talking facts. Or trying to put words in my mouth I never said..
> 
> Again, another failed attempt at trolling this thread..



Like when you said I was trolling about y'all losing to Tech?


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 30, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Since you didn't answer the question I asked originally, how about answering this one. How has UGA lost an engine and began to sputter?



I answered you just wasn't what you wanted to hear. The better comparison would be kiffen to smart. Bowl game both in first year. They both inherited above average teams from above average coaches. Jones inherited a team from well Derrick Dooley. Cant compare teams with years and years of recruiting from a high end coach (richt) to 5 years of not recruiting from sub par coach (dooley). But if it makes you feel better go for it.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 30, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Like when you said I was trolling about y'all losing to Tech?



No, that was a fact. You were trolling this whole thread! Still trying too.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 30, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> I answered you just wasn't what you wanted to hear. The better comparison would be kiffen to smart. Bowl game both in first year. They both inherited above average teams from above average coaches. Jones inherited a team from well Derrick Dooley. Cant compare teams with years and years of recruiting from a high end coach (richt) to 5 years of not recruiting from sub par coach (dooley). But if it makes you feel better go for it.



So you answered this question? Or did I miss it somewhere?



> Hmmmm... Hasn't Kirby already done better than Butch did his 1st year? Remind me again, what bowl did Butch go to in 2013?



Again, I ask you.. How did UGA lose an engine and is starting to sputter?


----------



## Gold Ranger (Nov 30, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> No, that was a fact. You were trolling this whole thread! Still trying too.



Then show me where I mentioned anything about losing to Tech, unprovoked.  I agreed with the premise of saying you should NEVER lose to any fbs school.  I just laughed at you using the 4-8 Gata squad and the team you have dedicated your life to proving is no good as your examples.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 30, 2016)

Its a losing battle with a homer like you. The team could lose to average at best teams like gt and vandy and barely win by a few to fcs teams and show no signs of improvement thru the year and youd still love smart. Speaking from experience run while you can yall are in a spin dood is over his head its obvious. At least at this point in all this I can admit Jones blows and this whole ordeal since fulmer has been a disaster. Its fun watching it unfold on uga and yall fans cant see it. Well the one guy here does but he gets bashed by other dawg fans for being a cry baby!


----------



## nickel back (Nov 30, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Its a losing battle with a homer like you. The team could lose to average at best teams like gt and vandy and barely win by a few to fcs teams and show no signs of improvement thru the year and youd still love smart. Speaking from experience run while you can yall are in a spin dood is over his head its obvious. At least at this point in all this I can admit Jones blows and this whole ordeal since fulmer has been a disaster. Its fun watching it unfold on uga and yall fans cant see it. Well the one guy here does but he gets bashed by other dawg fans for being a cry baby!



sorry, he has asked you two simple question and you have typed around both of them to make yourself feel better


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 30, 2016)




----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 30, 2016)

nickel back said:


> sorry, he has asked you two simple question and you have typed around both of them to make yourself feel better



It clear to see smart is over his head that answerd why yall are in a tail spin. Jones did not go to bowl first season however I tried to make it clear that comparison is not one in the same as jones took over a failing team ran by the dooley crew were as smart took over a winning team ran by the richt crew. I mean 5 out of 6 previous season before jones took over were losing seasons I mean my gosh there were 4 of 5 seasons before smart that were 10 wins or higher and one 12 win season. Not even close to being the same. If jones took over after fulmer then yeah we can compare the two.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Nov 30, 2016)

Let me make it clear, I am pulling hard for Kirby Smart.  I was all in for his hire when it became obvious Mark Richt could not take us to the promise land.  But he was hired to beat top ranked teams and certainly not to lose to the Tech and Vandys of the world and struggle with Division 1 Nichols.  After a 7-5 (so far) start, I am furious. Not because of any on field coaching decisions, but the fact there was no visible continues improvement as the season went on.  Even the AJC ran an article yesterday calling Kirby's first year a "Dud"  I thought maybe some of my Dawg brothers were with me in my anger, but evidently not.  That's OK.  That is my problem.  I get it is year one of the transition, he has never been a head coach and all that.  But what if Kirby cant do it?  Are we going to be like 10rc and stay with a coach that cannot win.  I say it is never too early to question things.  Look at Oregon.  That coach started off with two 10 win seasons, and now has been fired cause long term, they knew he was not the right man.  I like that. So I will ask you guys, how long


----------



## nickel back (Nov 30, 2016)

FootLongDawg said:


> Let me make it clear, I am pulling hard for Kirby Smart.  I was all in for his hire when it became obvious Mark Richt could not take us to the promise land.  But he was hired to beat top ranked teams and certainly not to lose to the Tech and Vandys of the world and struggle with Division 1 Nichols.  After a 7-5 (so far) start, I am furious. Not because of any on field coaching decisions, but the fact there was no visible continues improvement as the season went on.  Even the AJC ran an article yesterday calling Kirby's first year a "Dud"  I thought maybe some of my Dawg brothers were with me in my anger, but evidently not.  That's OK.  That is my problem.  I get it is year one of the transition, he has never been a head coach and all that.  But what if Kirby cant do it?  Are we going to be like 10rc and stay with a coach that cannot win.  I say it is never too early to question things.  Look at Oregon.  That coach started off with two 10 win seasons, and now has been fired cause long term, they knew he was not the right man.  I like that. So I will ask you guys, how long



I'm with you but my anger is toward Chaney, he sucks and bad.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 30, 2016)

I'm loving this !!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 30, 2016)

FootLongDawg said:


> Let me make it clear, I am pulling hard for Kirby Smart.  I was all in for his hire when it became obvious Mark Richt could not take us to the promise land.  But he was hired to beat top ranked teams and certainly not to lose to the Tech and Vandys of the world and struggle with Division 1 Nichols.  After a 7-5 (so far) start, I am furious. Not because of any on field coaching decisions, but the fact there was no visible continues improvement as the season went on.  Even the AJC ran an article yesterday calling Kirby's first year a "Dud"  I thought maybe some of my Dawg brothers were with me in my anger, but evidently not.  That's OK.  That is my problem.  I get it is year one of the transition, he has never been a head coach and all that.  But what if Kirby cant do it?  Are we going to be like 10rc and stay with a coach that cannot win.  I say it is never too early to question things.  Look at Oregon.  That coach started off with two 10 win seasons, and now has been fired cause long term, they knew he was not the right man.  I like that. So I will ask you guys, how long


I would certainly hate to be the CEO of a stock you held if we had one downturn quarter.


----------



## nickel back (Nov 30, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> It clear to see smart is over his head that answerd why yall are in a tail spin. Jones did not go to bowl first season however I tried to make it clear that comparison is not one in the same as jones took over a failing team ran by the dooley crew were as smart took over a winning team ran by the richt crew. I mean 5 out of 6 previous season before jones took over were losing seasons I mean my gosh there were 4 of 5 seasons before smart that were 10 wins or higher and one 12 win season. Not even close to being the same. If jones took over after fulmer then yeah we can compare the two.




just wow I will answer it for you

5–7 (2–6 SEC)

see it was not that hard to do


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 30, 2016)

nickel back said:


> just wow I will answer it for you
> 
> 5–7 (2–6 SEC)
> 
> see it was not that hard to do



Vols have a hard time reading.. 

Thanks for the answer to my question..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 30, 2016)

FootLongDawg said:


> Let me make it clear, I am pulling hard for Kirby Smart.  I was all in for his hire when it became obvious Mark Richt could not take us to the promise land.  But he was hired to beat top ranked teams and certainly not to lose to the Tech and Vandys of the world and struggle with Division 1 Nichols.  After a 7-5 (so far) start, I am furious. Not because of any on field coaching decisions, but the fact there was no visible continues improvement as the season went on.  Even the AJC ran an article yesterday calling Kirby's first year a "Dud"  I thought maybe some of my Dawg brothers were with me in my anger, but evidently not.  That's OK.  That is my problem.  I get it is year one of the transition, he has never been a head coach and all that.  But what if Kirby cant do it?  Are we going to be like 10rc and stay with a coach that cannot win.  I say it is never too early to question things.  Look at Oregon.  That coach started off with two 10 win seasons, and now has been fired cause long term, they knew he was not the right man.  I like that. So I will ask you guys, how long



No Improvement? I've seen plenty in the Defense. Look out our interception ratio which puts us up in the best of the country. We just didn't score any points on it. Not hard to do when you have an O-line that can't block!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 30, 2016)

nickel back said:


> just wow I will answer it for you
> 
> 5–7 (2–6 SEC)
> 
> see it was not that hard to do



5-7 with dooleys teams. Not 5-7 with fulmers team. Smart is 7-5 with richts teams..im confident jones would have made it to a bowl game if, like smart, he was the first hire after a long term successful coach.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 30, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm loving this !!!



I'll bet you are NERD THUG!


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 30, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> 5-7 with dooleys teams. Not 5-7 with fulmers team. Smart is 7-5 with richts teams..im confident jones would have made it to a bowl game if, like smart, he was the first hire after a long term successful coach.



Why do you VolSux fans interpose your "opinions" when no one here cares to hear them?  Go back and remember ... "we're back with the bricks", then hush!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 30, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> Why do you VolSux fans interpose your "opinions" when no one here cares to hear them?  Go back and remember ... "we're back with the bricks", then hush!



I forgot this is a homer dawg board. You just don't like what you are hearing from someone whos experienced the revolving coaching wheel first hand. Youll beg for richt back in about 3-4 years mark it down!


----------



## nickel back (Nov 30, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> 5-7 with dooleys teams. Not 5-7 with fulmers team. Smart is 7-5 with richts teams..im confident jones would have made it to a bowl game if, like smart, he was the first hire after a long term successful coach.



....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 30, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> I forgot this is a homer dawg board. You just don't like what you are hearing from someone whos experienced the revolving coaching wheel first hand. Youll beg for richt back in about 3-4 years mark it down!



^^^^Proof you don't have a clue what you are talking about^^^
And our revolving door spun faster than yours has.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 30, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> I forgot this is a homer dawg board.



Not really... Everybody on here hates the Vols! 

You might find some support over on VomitNation but that place is nothing but a dumpster fire right now.. It's GREAT!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 30, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> ^^^^Proof you don't have a clue what you are talking about^^^
> And our revolving door spun faster than yours has.



I could show you a couple hundred of his posts and his "opinions" along with his "predictions" and all of them being wrong!   

Especially the one where "UT was going to the Dome this year with at least a 10 win season"...


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 30, 2016)

nickel back said:


> sorry, he has asked you two simple question and ROSITA has typed around both of them to make yourself feel better



rosita does his typing


----------



## elfiii (Nov 30, 2016)

FootLongDawg said:


> Even the AJC ran an article yesterday calling Kirby's first year a "Dud"  I thought maybe some of my Dawg brothers were with me in my anger, but evidently not.



AJC = "Major Duh".

I said back in January we would go 7-5, 8-4 at best. I'm disappointed but I'm not angry. I do expect to see improvement next year and be a contender the year after that. I don't see a shot at the NC for a while yet. CKS is a good coach and I'm willing to give him some time to develop into a great coach who builds a great team.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 30, 2016)

Butch Jones-1


Kirby Smart-0


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 30, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Butch Jones-1
> 
> 
> Kirby Smart-0



Wanna hear a funny and embarrassing stat? Jones has never beat will muschamp. Yes that will muschamp


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 30, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> I forgot this is a homer dawg board. You just don't like what you are hearing from someone whos experienced the revolving coaching wheel first hand. Youll beg for richt back in about 3-4 years mark it down!



No, this is not a homer DAWG board, but this is a NO VOLSUX board and sometimes a NO DUMB NOLE board.

I didn't want to get rid of Richt in the first place, but I also don't think that your cutesy attempt to put Kirby in the same boat with Butch the brick head is not very smart!


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 30, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Butch Jones-1
> 
> 
> Kirby Smart-0



#9 FSU whooped by nobody GT ... talk about embarrassing.  Why are you out from under your rock.  That should send y'all crying for at least 3 or 4 years.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 30, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> #9 FSU whooped by nobody GT ... talk about embarrassing.  Why are you out from under your rock.  That should send y'all crying for at least 3 or 4 years.



Ride that Tek coattail boy. You make them sound like big brother or something.....


----------



## elfiii (Nov 30, 2016)

What was this thread about again?


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 30, 2016)

elfiii said:


> What was this thread about again?



Tek wing when we pick the other team.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 30, 2016)

I wonder if Kirby will be able to maintain a top recruiting class after losses to Vandy, Tek, uf and Ut? You just have to think quite a few of his 5 star recruits bought into the hype. Once they see he's not the next coming of Saban, they may very well decommit.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 30, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> I wonder if Kirby will be able to maintain a top recruiting class after losses to Vandy, Tek, uf and Ut? You just have to think quite a few of his 5 star recruits bought into the hype. Once they see he's not the next coming of Saban, they may very well decommit.



Not yet. I'd say after another plain year next year his hype will fade fast bec he has nothing to back it up as a hc.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 30, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> I wonder if Kirby will be able to maintain a top recruiting class after losses to Vandy, Tek, uf and Ut?



I bet he will.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 30, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Not yet. I'd say after another plain year next year his hype will fade fast bec he has nothing to back it up as a hc.



Didn't UT lose 3 of their recruits in the span of of one hour today? Kirby didn't.. Please explain Mr.KnowSoMuch... We haven't lost anybody...


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 30, 2016)

Dang!

That is all!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 30, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Didn't UT lose 3 of their recruits in the span of of one hour today? Kirby didn't.. Please explain Mr.KnowSoMuch... We haven't lost anybody...



It appears you are wrong again and the only team that has lost an Engine is UT... Brick by falling brick! 

Care to place another bet on who will recruit better this year? You already lost one bet to me and never paid it.. Come on Renee.. I dare you!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 30, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> I wonder if Kirby will be able to maintain a top recruiting class after losses to Vandy, Tek, uf and Ut? You just have to think quite a few of his 5 star recruits bought into the hype. Once they see he's not the next coming of Saban, they may very well decommit.



Ya wanna bet he does?

A 1 month Avatar bet he does better than Jimbo.... You and Ranger vs Me!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 30, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Ya wanna bet he does?
> 
> A 1 month Avatar bet he does better than Jimbo.... You and Ranger vs Me!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 30, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Ya wanna bet he does?
> 
> A 1 month Avatar bet he does better than Jimbo.... You and Ranger vs Me!



Kirbys class is sitting at #4 right now... Any Noles want to take this bet?

Btw.. Jumbos class is sitting at #14...


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 30, 2016)

So this is what this thread is about.


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 30, 2016)

So who ever has the most loses is a losser


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 30, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


>



Sissy Noles won't do it...


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 30, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Ya wanna bet he does?
> 
> A 1 month Avatar bet he does better than Jimbo.... You and Ranger vs Me!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 30, 2016)

kmckinnie said:


> So who ever has the most loses is a losser



I'll admit the Dawgs suck!


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 30, 2016)

Spot&Stalk been called out twice now..........It's starting look like he's chicken


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 30, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Sissy Noles won't do it...



0 yes they will !!!!


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 30, 2016)

He ain't no chicken.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 30, 2016)

fish hawk said:


> Spot&Stalk been called out twice now..........It's starting look like he's chicken



yep. him and ranger running the mouf. thats all noles are good at.


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 30, 2016)

Y'all tickle me.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 30, 2016)

kmckinnie said:


> 0 yes they will !!!!



Waiting...



kmckinnie said:


> He ain't no chicken.



And NO he's not!

That Ranger might be...


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 30, 2016)

Y'all have had so many different adveys I'm confused


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 30, 2016)

kmckinnie said:


> Y'all have had so many different adveys I'm confused



That's why I want it for a month.. Some folks like you never get in on the fun..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 30, 2016)

S&S won't let me down!


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 30, 2016)




----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 30, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> That's why I want it for a month.. Some folks like you never get in on the fun..



I would have to have a team toget in on it. U can ask bammer. I hardly ever watch football. I just do the picks for fun.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 30, 2016)

kmckinnie said:


> I would have to have a team toget in on it. U can ask bammer. I hardly ever watch football. I just do the picks for fun.



You can take Kirby on this bet or Jimbo..

Just for fun..


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 30, 2016)

Thanks for sharing the egg laying video.


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 30, 2016)

It wouldn't be fun then.


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 30, 2016)

Folks would think I'm a football fan.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 30, 2016)

kmckinnie said:


> Folks would think I'm a football fan.



Yeah, you are in Tally... Not many football fans there..


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 30, 2016)

For all I know the gators lost on purpose just to set up Alabama.


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 30, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Yeah, you are in Tally... Not many football fans there..



I was in Ga. Last weekend. 
Lols. I just moved to Ga. Sold my place in tally.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 30, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Yeah, you are in Tally... Not many football fans there..



not true fans. after 1 loss they are a crap team. two losses they run off; leaving only the chicken fools.


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 30, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> not true fans. after 1 loss they are a crap team. two losses they run off; leaving only the chicken fools.



I like your advey   
Who the bigger fool. The fool or the fool who follows the fool.


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 30, 2016)

I will say this. Jumbo won a NC the 1st year.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 30, 2016)

kmckinnie said:


> I like your advey
> Who the bigger fool. The fool or the fool who follows the fool.



He actually put it up for Quack... And thats the only reason..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 30, 2016)

kmckinnie said:


> I will say this. Jumbo won a NC the 1st year.



So he should beat Kirby this year in recruiting... You in?


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 30, 2016)

I guess since it is for fun I would put my bet with the sissy noles. 
Just because of the odds. They have won the next year. They don't say next year is our year like the dogs. 
Those are just facts
You 2 keep barking from under a porch. Lols


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 30, 2016)

I don't mind a dawg advey. Lols don't bother me. How would u like the Nile one.


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 30, 2016)

Just tell me if I win or loss


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 30, 2016)

kmckinnie said:


> I was in Ga. Last weekend.
> Lols. I just moved to Ga. Sold my place in tally.



Sweet! Congrats! I fish a ton in St Marks just south of Tally!




kmckinnie said:


> I guess since it is for fun I would put my bet with the sissy noles.
> Just because of the odds. They have won the next year. They don't say next year is our year like the dogs.
> Those are just facts
> You 2 keep barking from under a porch. Lols




It's all for fun bud! Seriously we have no hard feelings! Look at the AVY's we change regularly.. We try to keep this place with a pulse..


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 30, 2016)

I'll take that bet but just to even things up




Since we are sitting at 14 and you at 4. If Jimbo wins you wear the avatar for 2 months. The winner makes an avatar for the loser.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 30, 2016)

kmckinnie said:


> Just tell me if I win or loss



That's the same attitude we have with it!


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 30, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> So he should beat Kirby this year in recruiting... You in?



Don't know. Don't matter. I'll be in!
Y'all keep the score and let me know.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 30, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> I'll take that bet but just to even things up
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sure! I'm good with it and you know it! I could care less!! I'm a Dawg and I've worn about 5 dozen AVY's thanks to my Dawgs..

Only stipulation is Gold Ranger has to agree too! And he can't pick the AVY.. He'll get us all banned!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 30, 2016)

kmckinnie said:


> Don't know. Don't matter. I'll be in!
> Y'all keep the score and let me know.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 30, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Sure! I'm good with it and you know it! I could care less!! I'm a Dawg and I've worn about 5 dozen AVY's thanks to my Dawgs..
> 
> Only stipulation is Gold Ranger has to agree too!





Maybe 6, Elfiii, Charlie could get in on this sweet deal too?????


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 30, 2016)

Spot makes the advey for the Nile team.


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 30, 2016)

Just to make thinks clear. I will not use a mole advey ever !!!!!!









Just kidding spot.


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 30, 2016)

This spell check is great.


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 30, 2016)

Fish hawk needs in on this or who's chicken. My Billy bud.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 30, 2016)

fish hawk said:


> Spot&Stalk been called out twice now..........It's starting look like he's chicken



Yeah, man. Looking like one of them sissy type thugs. 

SS Thug = Sweet Sissy Thug!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 30, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Maybe 6, Elfiii, Charlie could get in on this sweet deal too?????





6 might get in.. Good luck with Lee and Charlie!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 30, 2016)

Silver Britches said:


> Yeah, man. Looking like one of them sissy type thugs.
> 
> SS Thug = Sweet Sissy Thug!



SB is in!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 30, 2016)

kmckinnie said:


> Fish hawk needs in on this or who's chicken. My Billy bud.



FH is in 2!!

Oh Alphachief?


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 30, 2016)

I'm in


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 30, 2016)

I ain't skeerd


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 30, 2016)

Unlike a lot of these Bandwagon fans for what ever school is doing good at the time, being a Dawg is something most fans will never understand.  Think UT is bout 75% of the way there, but they will never be #1 cause there is nothing else to do in Tennessee. Plus they have the ugliest colors of any team that ever existed. There are a very few Bamer fans that are there thru thick and thin and the rest just soon jump off the bandwagon, if they lose they act like rats running out of a burning building or sinking ship. Ga Tech fans got to be the most loyal of all, for the most part CMR created the UF fans. But none of them will ever know the feeling that us Dawgs do, win or lose.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 30, 2016)

Sweet Sissy Thug must have had to go get some more beer and diapers. He vanished like a roach when the lights turn on.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 30, 2016)

Bump for the locals


----------



## riprap (Nov 30, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Unlike a lot of these Bandwagon fans for what ever school is doing good at the time, being a Dawg is something most fans will never understand.  Think UT is bout 75% of the way there, but they will never be #1 cause there is nothing else to do in Tennessee. Plus they have the ugliest colors of any team that ever existed. There are a very few Bamer fans that are there thru thick and thin and the rest just soon jump off the bandwagon, if they lose they act like rats running out of a burning building or sinking ship. Ga Tech fans got to be the most loyal of all, for the most part CMR created the UF fans. But none of them will ever know the feeling that us Dawgs do, win or lose.



The GT fans I know either pull for bama and gt or just act like they really don't pay much attention to football anymore. Then when they beat UGA the phone starts going crazy.


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 30, 2016)

Boss gave a great acceptance speech. He's in.


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 30, 2016)

Great speech Bo$$


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 30, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Unlike a lot of these Bandwagon fans for what ever school is doing good at the time, being a Dawg is something most fans will never understand.  Think UT is bout 75% of the way there, but they will never be #1 cause there is nothing else to do in Tennessee. Plus they have the ugliest colors of any team that ever existed. There are a very few Bamer fans that are there thru thick and thin and the rest just soon jump off the bandwagon, if they lose they act like rats running out of a burning building or sinking ship. Ga Tech fans got to be the most loyal of all, for the most part CMR created the UF fans. But none of them will ever know the feeling that us Dawgs do, win or lose.



Charlie is the man!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 30, 2016)

Silver Britches said:


> Yeah, man. Looking like one of them sissy type thugs.
> 
> SS Thug = Sweet Sissy Thug!



Post 197 for our slower members.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 30, 2016)

So now we have Brownceluse, FH, Kydawg, Slayer for the Muttzzzz



S&S, KmcKinnie, Matthew for the NOLES


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 30, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Post 197 for our slower members.



Totally missed that post! I take back what I said. But only for now.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 30, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> So he should beat Kirby this year in recruiting... You in?



Rush Probst taught him erething he knew.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 30, 2016)

I don't do avy bets. Jeff told me a long time ago not to. Then he quit taking his own advice.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 30, 2016)

Go Dawgs down in Lee County.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 30, 2016)

Go Dawgs down in Locust Grove.


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Nov 30, 2016)

riprap said:


> The GT fans I know either pull for bama and gt or just act like they really don't pay much attention to football anymore. Then when they beat UGA the phone starts going crazy.



This ^^^. It started with work friends Saturday around 5pm. I always get a good laugh when it happens.


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Nov 30, 2016)

Go Dawgs ery'where BOSS!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 30, 2016)

kmckinnie said:


> I like your advey
> Who the bigger fool. The fool or the fool who follows the fool.



i posted ghe tek avy for quack. didnt lose a bet.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 1, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> I don't do avy bets. Jeff told me a long time ago not to. Then he quit taking his own advice.



In Jeff's defense, he's young and dumb like me... Wait, so is S&S and Ranger..


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 1, 2016)

Go Noles pulling up to the woods


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 1, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> In Jeff's defense, he's young and dumb like me... Wait, so is S&S and Ranger..



You're dumber than you are young.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 1, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Noles pulling up to the woods



Good luck bud!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 1, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You're dumber than you are young.



And still smarter than most!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 1, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> And still smarter than most!



I'd bet that midget from California could solve a rubics cube before you could.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 1, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'd bet that midget from California could solve a rubics cube before you could.



Ya see, that's where the smarts come in.. I would just peel all the stickers off and put them in order and never have to turn the blasted thing!


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 1, 2016)

go bammers slaying stripers on a cool nocal morning.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 1, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> yep. him and ranger running the mouf. thats all noles are good at.



Really?  YOU are going there?  Don't you have an avatar to go cry about?


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 1, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Sure! I'm good with it and you know it! I could care less!! I'm a Dawg and I've worn about 5 dozen AVY's thanks to my Dawgs..
> 
> Only stipulation is Gold Ranger has to agree too! And he can't pick the AVY.. He'll get us all banned!!



I'm in and there's nothing wrong with my avatars, unless you're a pinko Californian.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 1, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Really?  YOU are going there?  Don't you have an avatar to go cry about?



nope. put the avy up for my bud quack. i never pick tek in avatar bets unless they are playing the semenoles.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 1, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> nope. put the avy up for my bud quack. i never pick tek in avatar bets unless they are playing the semenoles.



Now, that is gonna leave a mark!  

Go DAWGS laughing at Noles getting their headdress slapped off!


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 1, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> Now, that is gonna leave a mark!
> 
> Go DAWGS laughing at Noles getting their headdress slapped off!



6 knows EXACTLY what I'm talking about and it has nothing to do with any cfb team.  Thanks for acting like you know what's going on and chiming in, though.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 1, 2016)

elfiii said:


> What was this thread about again?



Seems it is VolSux and NoleSux reminder thread!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 1, 2016)

kmckinnie said:


> Spot makes the advey for the Nile team.



Well if that's the case then it's got to have Egyptians in it, not 'Noles.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 1, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> Seems it is VolSux and NoleSux reminder thread!



yep, just a bunch of whiny buthurt nolesux who are unhappy with their crap team. cant wait til next season, they get to bamas 28th straight win/victim.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 1, 2016)

whine nole whine. join us in the seccg/gator beatdown thread sat. i have a front row just for the local nolesux/riffraff.


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 1, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Well if that's the case then it's got to have Egyptians in it, not 'Noles.



Don't matter to me. I'm not the one who has to sport it around.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 1, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> whine nole whine. join us in the seccg/gator beatdown thread sat. i have a front row just for the local nolesux/riffraff.



We need to attend the Nole beat down of Bama next year.


I'll even bring a box of your favorite California wine to the tailgate.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 1, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Well if that's the case then it's got to have Egyptians in it, not 'Noles.



So you're in?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 1, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Well if that's the case then it's got to have Egyptians in it, not 'Noles.





kmckinnie said:


> Don't matter to me. I'm not the one who has to sport it around.



What yall got against Egyptians??


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 1, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> What yall got against Egyptians??



they should all be made slaves to square that moses debacle. ill take that one.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 1, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> What yall got against Egyptians??



That would make a GREAT avatar. Now where's my eraser?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 1, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> That would make a GREAT avatar. Now where's my eraser?



Probably in the same box as your crayons...


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 1, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Probably in the same box as your crayons...



I don't care who y'are.  That's funny right there.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 1, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> What yall got against Egyptians??



Not one thing.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 1, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Not one thing.



Fun Fact:  I've been to Egypt.  You know, The Motherland.  The only black folks I saw there came on the same boat I did.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 1, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Probably in the same box as your crayons...


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 1, 2016)

Silver Britches said:


> Totally missed that post! I take back what I said. But only for now.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 2, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> 6 knows EXACTLY what I'm talking about and it has nothing to do with any cfb team.  Thanks for acting like you know what's going on and chiming in, though.



6 is leaning back in his chair laughing at you NoleSux boys worse than I ever thought about laughing.  Go start your own whine thread, act like a man, instead of snotty nosed whiner!  

Go DAWGS!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 2, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> 6 is leaning back in his chair laughing at you NoleSux boys worse than I ever thought about laughing.  Go start your own whine thread, act like a man, instead of snotty nosed whiner!
> 
> Go DAWGS!






2 outta 3 years . . .


1980


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 2, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 2 outta 3 years . . .
> 
> 
> 1980



Yeah, but if you look at Paul's success.. You had a good year so next will probably be a 3-9 season.. Look at the bright side, you'll probably beat FSU..


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 2, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> 6 is leaning back in his chair laughing at you NoleSux boys worse than I ever thought about laughing.  Go start your own whine thread, act like a man, instead of snotty nosed whiner!
> 
> Go DAWGS!



What am I whining about?  6 wasn't laughing about the incident I was referring to.  No need for you to get all butthurt because you stuck your nose in something you had no clue about.  

And furthermore............. how did you know about my cold?


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 2, 2016)




----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 2, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


>



Ought to be a good show.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 3, 2017)

kmckinnie said:


> Just tell me if I win or loss



At this point, Kirby is swinging for the fences..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 3, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> At this point, Kirby is swinging for the fences..



Werd outta da Kirby camp is there are still some players not wanting to get on board with the process. That same werd says some of those players won't be on the team for spring practice. KS is recruiting 5 star talent in mass and will have plenty of talent that wants to learn his way and play at a higher level for UGA to take their place and then some.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 3, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Werd outta da Kirby camp is there are still some players not wanting to get on board with the process. That same werd says some of those players won't be on the team for spring practice. KS is recruiting 5 star talent in mass and will have plenty of talent that wants to learn his way and play at a higher level for UGA to take their place and then some.



Process them out!

Did you get my PM?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 4, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Suck it you sorry Dawgs... You sound like a bunch of whiny Vols!!
> 
> You guys complain when Richt was here.. You complain when Bobo was here.. You complain and complain and whine and whine.. Give Kirby some time.. Geez....





Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm loving this !!!




Me too..


SpotandStalk said:


> Butch Jones-1
> 
> 
> Kirby Smart-0



Butch Jones - Fired
Kirby Smart - SEC Champs in year 2



toyota4x4h said:


> Wanna hear a funny and embarrassing stat? Jones has never beat will muschamp. Yes that will muschamp



You wanna hear a funny and embarrassing stat. Kirby won an SEC title in year 2.. You guys have gone through 3 different coaches and still haven't..


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 4, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Me too..
> 
> 
> Butch Jones - Fired
> ...




Butch Jones-1

Kirby Smart-1


----------



## elfiii (Dec 4, 2017)




----------



## brownceluse (Dec 4, 2017)

2017 SEC Champs!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 2, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Suck it you sorry Dawgs... You sound like a bunch of whiny Vols!!
> 
> You guys complain when Richt was here.. You complain when Bobo was here.. You complain and complain and whine and whine.. Give Kirby some time.. Geez....
> 
> Some of you should just go hunting like Elfiii and I!!



Just give him some time.. Oh looky what has happened in year 2.. 

Sure is a lot of crow among the UGA fans that need to be eaten..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 2, 2018)

toyota4x4h said:


> They will get it eventually..derrick dooley hired chaney as his oc too and we all know how dumb he is sooo whats that say about smart? They'll figure it out in a few years meanwhile lets let em flip flop its entertaining. UT is still in the tailspin us fans just gotta enjoy the ride now maybe we will stop one day! Uga has lost engine one and has began to sputter!



Sputtering all the way to Atlanta...


----------

